# Searching/Creating Drivers and Firmware



## adeel.freebsd (Apr 4, 2018)

What's a good procedure to find FreeBSD drivers for one's hardware. For example. Using *Carbon X1 *uses Intel graphics if one is unable to find the right drivers *X11* doesn't function properly. Except for a hit and miss installing something with the name of x86-video-intel or installing i915kms which works at times otherwise it's mostly a struggle. 

How can one get the firmware from Linux and port it into FreeBSD as all drivers function without any config out of the box on Linux.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2018)

adeel.freebsd said:


> How can one get the firmware from Linux and port it into FreeBSD as all drivers function without any config out of the box on Linux.


The Linux packages already configured it. This has nothing to do with drivers or such, it's just that they supply a basic configuration out-of-the-box. On FreeBSD you get the standard configuration that comes with the original source. Most of the time it will work but in a lot of cases you need to adjust things to get it working on FreeBSD.

If you want a FreeBSD that comes pre-configured out-of-the-box have a look at TrueOS (Previously known as PC-BSD).


----------



## adeel.freebsd (Apr 5, 2018)

SirDice thank you for the reply.

I like to keep on the FreeBSD thread religiously then any other BSD. I was thinking of writing some kmod to get things right and learn that way rather then ease my self into anything pre-configured. 

For e.g. Bluetooth, External monitor, X11 were not working and I know FreeBSD is worth investing my time in otherwise I can just install any other OS. Probably this will become more clear to me once I attain more knowledge.


----------

